

Dont Go To SXSW - ohadfrankfurt
http://dont-go-to-sxsw.com/

======
redspark
So for those of us who don't actually just download anything that may be crap,
why not have a link to your product feature page somewhere?

Reading through that I feel like a bro with spiked hair, striped shirt and a
fake tan is read-yelling it at me.

